# Lessons from the Queen of Sheba



## Herald (May 17, 2009)

> 1 Kings 10:6-9 6 Then she said to the king, "It was a true report which I heard in my own land about your words and your wisdom. 7 "Nevertheless I did not believe the reports, until I came and my eyes had seen it. And behold, the half was not told me. You exceed in wisdom and prosperity the report which I heard. 8 "How blessed are your men, how blessed are these your servants who stand before you continually and hear your wisdom. 9 "Blessed be the LORD your God who delighted in you to set you on the throne of Israel; because the LORD loved Israel forever, therefore He made you king, to do justice and righteousness."



As I was reading this passage this morning, it occurred to me that the Queen of Sheba's glowing comments about Solomon's kingdom is similar to a third party account of God's kingdom. Perhaps Bunyan used it as an inspiration while writing Pilgrim's Progress. In verse 8 the Queen of Sheba speaks of how blessed are the servants of Solomon, who stand before him continually while in the presence of his wisdom. While Solomon's kingdom was temporal, and later proven to be flawed, the kingdom of our Lord Jesus Christ is eternal and perfect. We will stand before him continually and in the presence of His perfect wisdom. When the Queen of Sheba exclaimed, "the half was not told to me" how much more will our eyes gaze upon a vision that escapes our ability to articulate.


----------



## Rangerus (May 17, 2009)

Thank you for the wonderful insight. When I see the breathtaking hills and lakes around Austin I can't help but praise Him, yet while being amazed "if He can do this with trees, rocks and dirt, imagine what He can do with jasper, pearls and gold!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## py3ak (May 17, 2009)

V.9 adds a point which is also worth contemplating. 

_because the LORD loved Israel forever, therefore He made you king_

It is God's love for His elect that is behind the appointment of Christ as our king. What but matchless love would appoint such a splendid king?


----------



## OPC'n (May 17, 2009)

So true! And we don't even deserve to stand in His presence but will because of Him!


----------



## Peairtach (May 19, 2009)

*Quote from Herald*
_We will stand before him continually and in the presence of His perfect wisdom._

We already do to some extent, although not in the fulness we will e.g. Matthew 28:20.


----------



## turmeric (May 19, 2009)

I also read that passage in Chronicles this morning, then the Rev. 21-22. Even so, come quickly Lord Jesus!


----------



## Rogerant (May 19, 2009)

Herald said:


> > 1 Kings 10:6-9 6 Then she said to the king, "It was a true report which I heard in my own land about your words and your wisdom. 7 "Nevertheless I did not believe the reports, until I came and my eyes had seen it. And behold, the half was not told me. You exceed in wisdom and prosperity the report which I heard. 8 "How blessed are your men, how blessed are these your servants who stand before you continually and hear your wisdom. 9 "Blessed be the LORD your God who delighted in you to set you on the throne of Israel; because the LORD loved Israel forever, therefore He made you king, to do justice and righteousness."
> 
> 
> 
> As I was reading this passage this morning, it occurred to me that the Queen of Sheba's glowing comments about Solomon's kingdom is similar to a third party account of God's kingdom. Perhaps Bunyan used it as an inspiration while writing Pilgrim's Progress. In verse 8 the Queen of Sheba speaks of how blessed are the servants of Solomon, who stand before him continually while in the presence of his wisdom. While Solomon's kingdom was temporal, and later proven to be flawed, the kingdom of our Lord Jesus Christ is eternal and perfect. We will stand before him continually and in the presence of His perfect wisdom. When the Queen of Sheba exclaimed, "the half was not told to me" how much more will our eyes gaze upon a vision that escapes our ability to articulate.



And take note of 2 Chronicles 9:3-4 "And when the queen of Sheba had seen the wisdom of Solomon, and the house that he built, and the meat of his table, and the sitting of his servents, and the attention of his attendance of his ministers, and their apparel; his cupbeareres also, and their apparel; and "HIS ASCENT" by which he went up into the house of the Lord; there was "NO MORE SPIRIT IN HER" (caps mine)

What a beautiful prefiguring of Christ ascending up into the house of the Lord! And there was no more spirit in her, just like Isaiah before the throne of glory, and John in Revelation before the Lamb who was the only one worthy to come into the presence of God!


----------

